
SpaceX's spacesuits are getting design input from Ironhead Studio - manaskarekar
https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/4hi1jo/spacexs_spacesuits_are_getting_design_input_from/
======
drzaiusapelord
>SpaceX, the company run by Elon Musk, reached out to me to ask if I would
create a space suit. I didn’t know what SpaceX was and I thought it was a
film. Then I realized it’s an actual space program.

We live in fairly interesting times it seems.

> I worked with him for six months and at the end of that, we created a suit
> that they are now reverse-engineering to make functional for flight.

Form over function is a pretty bold move. Clearly Elon is greatly invested in
SpaceX's image. The inside of the Dragon looks like a sci-fi prop as well. Not
sure if this actually has any real benefit for him. Just seems like you're
shoving engineers into boxes they don't need to be in. On the other hand, when
your ultimate goal is space tourism/civilian space then Apple-like marketing
and image probably aren't optional. Its just odd for this long-time space
watcher to start seeing industrial design and costume design be part of
something that was usually a strictly nuts and bolts affair.

I suspect the space tourism market will have a lot in common with the luxury
car market. People want their creature comforts and eye-candy it seems.

~~~
imglorp
There's also a little confidence imparted by a smooth, modern UI.

While super dependable, proven, spacecraft, the current Soyuz ferries are
closer to U-boats inside: purely functional, clunky, and claustrophobic with
exposed plumbing, wiring, and dated avionics.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
A part of me is anxious that all this touch screen stuff is less reliable than
old fashioned controls and we'll have a F-35-like problem with SpaceX's more
progressive ideas: too much new stuff all at once that's not battle tested
meaning delays, issues, workarounds, risk, etc.

I like to think there's a middle-ground between the Space Shuttle's cockpit
and the Dragon design. Falling back to old school switches and displays should
be an option I suppose.

~~~
kybernetikos
I heard a rumor that the touch screens are all on something like velcro, and
can quickly be removed and old-school mechanical switches are underneath. No
idea if it's true, but I guess that's the sort of middle ground you're talking
about?

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Yeah, I'm assuming the wall panels come off or something and those
touchscreens are just a nice UI to a more mechanical system. I just can't
imagine relying on touchscreens for space travel.

------
elmar
Going to Mars is no enough you have to do it in Style.

~~~
EA
PR is an important part of a space program; especially one so bold. The Space
Shuttle became a symbol for things other than its designed mission. This suit
may be seen by billions of people and represent ideals and dreams on a
worldwide scale.

------
retox
Literally who? Apparently they design costumes for movies.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _Literally who?_

Funnily enough, the same thing that they asked when SpaceX approached them.

~~~
retox
Do most HN visitors know who they are? This title could have been better is
what I was trying to (crudely) get across.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Blame HN's short title limits, or an insufficiently creative submitter - the
Reddit title actually explains who they are.

